# Hiding left column after saving keeps coming back



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all, I researched this on this forum and was not able to find a solution to this current issue. In Tivo Central, My Show, the left column keeps coming back after a few day, even after I hide it and save it. Is there another way to hide this in the settings so it does not come back ?? or is this a glitch in the latest update. 

Don


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

This is a bug introduced with the 20.6.3.rc7 software update. I'm not aware of a solution or workaround. Hopefully the next software update will fix some of the bugs introduced with 20.6.3.rc7.


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

This needs to get fixed.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

We immediately noticed this in our home on both Tivos...VERY annoying! 
I called Tivo and they said it is "under investigation" and that they had not heard from very many people about it yet. So please call this in and get their attention...squeaky wheel and all that....

Thanks,
Rob from AZ


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Yup... this issue is very annoying and is plaguing my Bolt and Bolt+ also.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad its not just me . . . .


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Glad I posted, I thought it was just me, I did try something and so far it has worked, you all can try this also and see if it works for you, I rebooted the Tivo device and then went back and saved the settings again, the pass few days it's been good.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

My boxes keep resetting every single night. I turn off the left column and sort by name, but the next day the left column is back and it is sorted by date again. Very annoying!!!!


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

gweempose said:


> My boxes keep resetting every single night. I turn off the left column and sort by name, but the next day the left column is back and it is sorted by date again. Very annoying!!!!


Same. Premiere XL4 has been resetting every night for the past week. Unsure if only the menus are resetting or if it's a full reboot.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samsauce29 said:


> Same. Premiere XL4 has been resetting every night for the past week. Unsure if only the menus are resetting or if it's a full reboot.


Just the menus since a restart would reset the tuners and Time Since OOB Start. I've seen a guess that it might be a by-product of the VCM connection.


----------



## jazzy01 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have this same problem on my boxes too, hopefully it will be addressed sooner than later by Tivo.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Ugh, having the same problem on my Roamio Pro and Minis. Very, very annoying.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

yet another annoyance since the Rovi merger fiasco


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine will only do it when I manually reboot the DVR. If I dont reboot, it will stay hidden for days and days. No idea why though.


----------



## jonahlee (Dec 3, 2006)

My Premiere Is doing it evey day and driving me nuts!

I contacted TIVO to let them know and also gave them anlink to this thread.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

justen_m said:


> Hopefully the next software update will fix some of the bugs introduced with 20.6.3.rc7.


What new bugs will the next software update introduce?


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Happening to me on 2 minis, 1 roamio pro and 1 bolt. 

Seems to turn itself back on every 1-2 days.


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I'll add my name to it. Not the end of the world, of course. But annoying!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not the same issue, since I *do* use the left column, but the "Partially Viewed" (whatever the exact name is) list doesn't actually work right anymore.. I presume it was in the same update..

if e.g. you exit a show partway through and go to the partially viewed list, it does NOT include that show you just partially watched..

You HAVE to e.g. go down then up or make the list refresh somehow, to make it properly update.. Annoying, since the partially viewed is something I actually use fairly often.


----------



## stanswx (Sep 26, 2004)

Same thing on my Roamio OTA. Glad it's not just me! Hope they can get it fixed soon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

stanswx said:


> Same thing on my Roamio OTA. Glad it's not just me! Hope they can get it fixed soon.


Please don't hold your breath. The RC13 release should be considered the "final". It will be a while before something new happens. There is something close to chaos at corporate TiVo, figuring out what goes where and other issues that arise with a takeover. Perhaps after they get settled some bug fixes will happen. Their only goal (really) for this change was to get those new accessibility features out by 12/31.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Please don't hold your breath. The RC13 release should be considered the "final". It will be a while before something new happens. There is something close to chaos at corporate TiVo, figuring out what goes where and other issues that arise with a takeover. Perhaps after they get settled some bug fixes will happen. Their only goal (really) for this change was to get those new accessibility features out by 12/31.


This is sad if true. They broke so many big things with this release. Why is it so hard to fix problems that were working fine prior to this release? Compare the old working code with the new broken code, see what changed and fix it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Please don't hold your breath. The RC13 release should be considered the "final". It will be a while before something new happens. There is something close to chaos at corporate TiVo, figuring out what goes where and other issues that arise with a takeover. Perhaps after they get settled some bug fixes will happen. Their only goal (really) for this change was to get those new accessibility features out by 12/31.


I thought that the RC13 release was intended, in part, to fix what had been broken in the immediately prior release, which had brought out the accessibility features--I don't believe that the accessibility features have changed since that earlier release.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I thought that the RC13 release was intended, in part, to fix what had been broken in the immediately prior release, which had brought out the accessibility features--I don't believe that the accessibility features have changed since that earlier release.


Except for the Mini timeout, I haven't seen any change since RC7. I also had RC11. But I've never had major issues. It seems to have fixed some connectivity problems with older units. No reports on the Netflix or HDMI problems.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Please don't hold your breath. The RC13 release should be considered the "final". It will be a while before something new happens.


RC15 was just released, so obviously RC13 was not "final". This makes me wonder if you have some insider information or if you were just guessing.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> RC15 was just released, so obviously RC13 was not "final". This makes me wonder if you have some insider information or if you were just guessing.


Nothing more inside than chatter on the beta site. I'm getting RC15 right now on a Roamio. Sure would be nice to hear from TiVo.

I now have five identical messages on accessibility from 11/21/16 to 1/12/17.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And it sure would be nice to be able to obtain, well, release notes when, well, releases are released . . . .


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

Same problem here, can't believe a saved setting won't save. Tivo certainly isn't the company it used to be. Hopefully, once these boxes die, there will be better choices out there.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

steve771 said:


> Same problem here, can't believe a saved setting won't save. Tivo certainly isn't the company it used to be. Hopefully, once these boxes die, there will be better choices out there.


You mean, around 2030? My lifetimed Series 2 TiVo still is functioning and in use, over 11 years later . . . .


----------



## weedwhacker2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Adding names to list of same problem on a romio and 2 mini's


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

I still have the problem on RC15


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Comes back every day, or at most every other day, on ALL THREE TiVos. Two Roamios and a Premiere. And they are not rebooting, so that's not the cause.

This is really irritating. It's one of those little things that become giant aggravations. Between this and the lame guide issues, the only thing I like about TiVo over DirecTV Genie is the TiVo's trick-play is immensely better. I used to cry (ok, figuratively) at the thought of not using a TiVo to watch TV. Now I really don't care any more.

Oh, and the Mini does it too.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> I now have five identical messages on accessibility from 11/21/16 to 1/12/17.


Can add number 6 for me, last night.


----------



## rif (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm getting the same menu resets too (hide left column and sort by name for shows).


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Same thing on all mine, glad its not just me. Hopefully it will get resolved soon but if not at least make up a quick shortcut to turn it off or hell just kill it!


----------



## steneni (Sep 18, 2011)

Adding similar case - My shows sort changing every day to "by date".


----------



## Livid (Jan 24, 2017)

I have this problem too. In addition to the left column reappearing every night, the audio switches to PCM, even though Dolby is still selected. I wrote to tech support a week ago and they never responded. A sad state of affairs for such a great (and expensive) device.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

I was having the same problem. Here's what worked for me, so far. (Typing with crossed fingers, so please excuse any typos.)

Instead of just clicking on "Hide left column" I actually unchecked all the individual items. Be sure to scroll down as there are more listed than show on the first screen. You can't uncheck "All" but that doesn't matter.

It's been 3 days and everything has been good.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

bobfrank said:


> I was having the same problem. Here's what worked for me, so far. (Typing with crossed fingers, so please excuse any typos.)
> 
> Instead of just clicking on "Hide left column" I actually unchecked all the individual items. Be sure to scroll down as there are more listed than show on the first screen. You can't uncheck "All" but that doesn't matter.
> 
> It's been 3 days and everything has been good.


I've always had everything unchecked. That doesn't fix it.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> I've always had everything unchecked. That doesn't fix it.


You're right. I just checked and the left column is back again. sigh


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, both my Bolt and Premiere did it today (or maybe it was overnight). It had been a while so I thought, stupidly, that maybe they fixed that problem.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

bobfrank said:


> You're right. I just checked and the left column is back again. sigh


Blame Rivo.


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't understand why Tivo didn't fix this when they had the opportunity with the 20.6.3 RC15 update, but right now there are many things I don't understand about Tivo.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

The old blinking My Shows list is back now too! Argh!


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Tivo thinks they beat me, but they can't. 

They turn it on, I turn it back off. 

Right now, current score:

Dave_N 41
Tivo 40


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dave_N said:


> Tivo thinks they beat me, but they can't.
> 
> They turn it on, I turn it back off.
> 
> ...




Go Dave_N1! I'm rooting for you!.

Some of us just use the defaults so haven't even noticed the issue with the left column or the sort.

Scott


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

so frustrating ...


----------



## Livid (Jan 24, 2017)

I finally heard back from TiVo support. They said it's a known bug.


----------



## OneCrazyDJ (Dec 18, 2007)

45 days later.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Go Dave_N1! I'm rooting for you!.
> 
> Some of us just use the defaults so haven't even noticed the issue with the left column or the sort.
> 
> Scott


I suspect the majority of their customers use the defaults. I also suspect many who don't (like me) have now been worn down into using the defaults to avoid resetting it all the F*@ time.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I certainly DO NOT use the defaults. I was having the issue every few days with reset giving me back the 3rd column in My Shows, but oddly enough it's now been over a week and my Roamio Pro has not reset setttings. So don't know exactly other than a reboot what triggers the settings to reset.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

It could be worse. Just imagine if the Channel List also reset to the default every time.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Dammit...

Tivo 41
Dave_N 41

Reset with extreme prejudice.

Dave_N 42
Tivo 41

@TiVoMargret


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Fingers crossed, mine has been fine this week. I'm afraid to make any changes in order to keep it from switching back.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Seems more stable to me as well. Has been almost a week? since the last 'reset'


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

For sh**s and giggles I submitted a support ticket about this. This is the response I received:

_Hello ________,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today. That is something we are investigating currently. We hope to have that resolved soon, but there are no official ETA timelines for the issue at hand yet. Thankfully any update will be sent to your TiVo box automatically as this is resolved. I will note this to your account and definitely let us know if you get any additional questions.

The Case Number for this inquiry is ########. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely, 
______
ref:_xxxxxxxxx._xxxxxxxxxx:ref_​


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> Seems more stable to me as well. Has been almost a week? since the last 'reset'


After 3-4 days of sticking, today 2 of 3 TiVos were back to adding the column.

So no... not fixed.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

astrohip said:


> After 3-4 days of sticking, today 2 of 3 TiVos were back to adding the column.
> 
> So no... not fixed.


Same story for me, too. 3 days the left column was hidden but it reappeared today.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Sneaky, sneaky TiVo. Changing the settings while I was sleeping.

Tivo 42
Dave_N 42

Two can play at this game. Since you are apparently a night owl, I reset the settings at the crack of dawn,

Dave_N 43
Tivo 42 

Next, I'll hire an Amazon Mechanical Turk to keep an eye on TiVo.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

mlsnyc said:


> Same story for me, too. 3 days the left column was hidden but it reappeared today.


Raises hand, same here


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been hit with this over the past several weeks. Finally got around to calling tivo on it yesterday. The rep knew exactly what I was talking about, said many others impacted too, nothing could be done now and that she'd make a case for me and escalate.

Exactly what I was expecting, not that I like the situation, but at least they acknowledge it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Irritating when it doesn't re-appear for several days or a week, then, suddenly it's back again...


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep, still happening here, Thought by saving and rebooting it was going to solve the issue, but after a few days it came right back. Sometimes it's good for a few days, then it'll change each day for the next 4 or 5, so much for that thought, LOL. Glad I started this thread and that I was not the only one with this issue. 

Amazing how something so simple for them to fix could take so long to do.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

DonB. said:


> Amazing how something so simple for them to fix could take so long to do.


TiVo has been adding new bugs faster than they fix old ones for quite a while now. I believe the number of outstanding bugs is now higher than at any time in TiVo history.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have to think that if they can't even manage to fix something as important as guide data, there's no fix for this PITA thing any time soon. Mine are doing it, too, still. I have no expectation of a permanent fix, so I just throw out a swear word and change it back.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

DonB. said:


> Amazing how something so simple for them to fix could take so long to do.


The only thing I'd argue with is we don't know if it's a simple fix or not unless we actually know the code. But simple or not, this is a basic function that used to work and it is beyond belief that this has been broken all this time given that they supposedly are aware of the problem.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

mlsnyc said:


> The only thing I'd argue with is we don't know if it's a simple fix or not unless we actually know the code. But simple or not, this is a basic function that used to work and it is beyond belief that this has been broken all this time given that they supposedly are aware of the problem.


An optimistic view would be that little things like this must wait while they have all-hands-on-deck working furiously to fix the guide issues which can make or break their company.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

I seem to remember experiencing this behavior briefly a couple years ago, but have not seen it recently. I wonder what commonality might cause it to happen? I have never used anything in the left pane, and always have had it hidden.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> An optimistic view would be that little things like this must wait while they have all-hands-on-deck working furiously to fix the guide issues which can make or break their company.


I truly appreciate your optimism. Having said that, I think it more likely that one issue is on the TiVo side and that the other lies with Rovi, which needs to, with TiVo-side urging, implement systemic fixes.

I do wish that TiVo would have a "clean-up month" (or 2-3?), focusing on cleaning up and fixing the outstanding tech. issues. With a separate team dedicated to the Rovi Guide data.


----------



## rif (Jan 18, 2016)

Sorry, this may be a little off topic, but has anyone seen their audio setting change by itself from Dolby to PCM? Or have the setting say Dolby but it outputs stereo?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rif said:


> Sorry, this may be a little off topic, but has anyone seen their audio setting change by itself from Dolby to PCM? Or have the setting say Dolby but it outputs stereo?


It has been reported. Fixes vary. I don't have the problem more than three times a year. Sometime you can get DD back with a simple channel change or Pause. Sometimes you need to actually change the option to PCM, back out, then set it back to DD. Having the box checked doesn't mean you get DD when you power on your TV or AVR. It's a bug made worse with 20.6.3.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

RoamioJeff said:


> I seem to remember experiencing this behavior briefly a couple years ago, but have not seen it recently. I wonder what commonality might cause it to happen? I have never used anything in the left pane, and always have had it hidden.


You and aaron need to start the "nothing bad ever happens to my Tivo" thread.

This bug affects a ton of Roamios and Minis, if not all of them.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

I see the left column, and sort by, reset on my Mini on a regular basis, which is annoying. Only happens once in a while on my Roamio OTA. Still annoying but since I watch most recordings on the Roamio, not as bad as it could be.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> You and aaron need to start the "nothing bad ever happens to my Tivo" thread.
> 
> This bug affects a ton of Roamios and Minis, if not all of them.


Thanks.

Actually I do have issues from time to time with my Roameo. Just not this particular issue.

And I don't know anything about anyone named aaron.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> You and aaron need to start the "nothing bad ever happens to my Tivo" thread.
> 
> This bug affects a ton of Roamios and Minis, if not all of them.


It's also going on on my Bolt and Premiere.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RoamioJeff said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Actually I do have issues from time to time with my Roameo. Just not this particular issue.
> 
> And I don't know anything about anyone named aaron.


If you want to have the experience, just do a restart.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RoamioJeff said:


> And I don't know anything about anyone named aaron.


aaronwt


----------



## andybech (Aug 30, 2011)

This keeps coming back for me a couple of times a week on each box I have (1 Roamio, 1 Premiere). And today something new. The Roamio now displays the show on the Premiere box in SD menus for some reason. Both boxes are running HD for everything else that is currently enabled for HD.

Tivo is very quickly becoming not worth the hassle.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

andybech said:


> The Roamio now displays the show on the Premiere box in SD menus for some reason.


This happened to me a couple weeks ago. A reboot of all boxes seemed to fix it.


----------



## andybech (Aug 30, 2011)

astrohip said:


> This happened to me a couple weeks ago. A reboot of all boxes seemed to fix it.


Will give it a shot. Only rebooted the one where I saw the problem and it did not fix it.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Another mysterious settings issue:
I normally keep the video preview window turned off, but a few times in the last few days I have seen it be displayed anyway. Checked the settings and it was still turned off. Toggled the setting on and back off, then the window went away.


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

spocko said:


> Another mysterious settings issue:
> I normally keep the video preview window turned off, but a few times in the last few days I have seen it be displayed anyway. Checked the settings and it was still turned off. Toggled the setting on and back off, then the window went away.


Another Roamio user with several times/week unwanted columns turning back on, audio defaulting to stereo(although sometimes it could be someone inadvertently pushing the _colored audio description_ mode), and yes I even get that damn _video preview _window occasionally turning itself on like you and when I look it shows off  but when I toggle it, it goes away.....
And next to my nice feature rich OTA sits my old HD thats been chugging along for 9?? years 24x7 and never seems to have bugs  technology 
Actually my HD did reboot itself this morning, seemed fine until I pushed the back arrow button to bring up my NPL and it rebooted.....I hope it's not the caps, maybe it was just a software update that required a reboot....still you'd think it would do that itself in the middle of the night, not 7am when I went to play something.
While none of these bugs are killer important they are a bit of an annoyance, something that most of us long term Tivo users don't have much experience with and have little patience for.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

I think it's personal. I was gone all week on business and I come back to my TiVo. I'm pleasantly surprised that the left column is still hidden. I go to sleep; all is right with the world.

First day off back at home, I awaken to the category column on the left.

Bullocks!


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

I received the TiVo advisor's early March survey this morning. I let them know about this issue. I tried to be direct, but they may not understand just how infuriating this is. Since it is marketing, I told them I can no longer recommend TiVo. I'm sure they are more interested in which inane movie I will not be going to see. 

I can now be ignored by TiVo in another new way.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

20.7.1.RC2 corrects the left column problem.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Would be nice to have that but im on 20.6.3.RC16


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sign up for it, super easy. In all likelihood its only days away in any event.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Ahhh... Diddnt know there was an open priority update available.. Thanks!


----------



## rif (Jan 18, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> It has been reported. Fixes vary. I don't have the problem more than three times a year. Sometime you can get DD back with a simple channel change or Pause. Sometimes you need to actually change the option to PCM, back out, then set it back to DD. Having the box checked doesn't mean you get DD when you power on your TV or AVR. It's a bug made worse with 20.6.3.


Unfortunately for me, it seems to be happening much more frequently. A few times this week alone. Is this, and other ongoing issues, a reflection of rovi not wanting to be in the hardware business? (I think that's what they said around the acquisition time)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

andybech said:


> The Roamio now displays the show on the Premiere box in SD menus for some reason.


I know there was already a response that a reboot fixed it.. but I seem to see this every once in a while when there's a "slow" network.. (sigh, my tivos are right on top of each other, but if the network goes flaky for a bit, e.g. I bump the wire and make the network switch go funky, it can cause this).. anyway, when there's a slow network, sometimes I get the 'old' menus.. and separately, sometimes I can't watch a HD show from one tivo to the other.. yes, even though they're on top of each other, I use the Roamio to 'drive' the other one most of the time, esp since I can then use QuickMode, when I can't on the Premiere directly..


----------



## steneni (Sep 18, 2011)

I received the 20.7.1 upgrade a few days ago and can confirm this issue is fixed, thanks Tivo, bravo! I've done several manual reboots since the upgrade and the box no longer reverts to Tivo defaults.


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^
Did you do anything special to get it or did it just download on it's own time?
I'm currently on 20.6.3 and of course still get the columns turning on by themselves!


----------



## steneni (Sep 18, 2011)

You can sign up for priority upgrades using this link >> TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.1)


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

steneni said:


> You can sign up for priority upgrades using this link >> TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.1)


Just requested it, thanks for the link


----------



## LYKUNO (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the link above! You have to enter the 15 character TiVo service code for each of your units (one at a time). Assuming you enter the code correctly, after hitting a "Submit" button, you'll get a "Success" message.

I did that around 8pm EDT last night and this morning, all of my units have the new software version. Easy peasy!


----------



## jjeff (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I've got the latest 20.7.1, I requested it on Tuesday evening and yesterday afternoon I noticed all my tuners were on the same channel. When I checked I had the new version 
Hopefully this will be the last of those columns and good riddance!


----------

